# Exif data viewer for MAC



## CaptainNapalm

Can someone recommend a good exif viewer for MAC OS? Free would be ideal but willing to spend a few bucks if it's on the right one.


----------



## snowbear

I use EXIF Viewer by Ali Ozer (freeware).  EXIF Viewer (Mac) - Download


----------



## CaptainNapalm

snowbear said:


> I use EXIF Viewer by Ali Ozer (freeware).  EXIF Viewer (Mac) - Download



Thanks, I'll try it out.


----------



## CaptainNapalm

snowbear said:


> I use EXIF Viewer by Ali Ozer (freeware).  EXIF Viewer (Mac) - Download



Downloaded it.  Tried to run it.  Application freezes every time for a few minutes and have to force quit.


----------



## Onerider

If you are using Firefox, there is a plugin for that. Exif Viewer is the name.


----------



## KmH

There are free ones galore - Opanda.com, PhotoMe.de, and plug-ins for most browsers.


----------



## Light Guru

CaptainNapalm said:


> Can someone recommend a good exif viewer for MAC OS? Free would be ideal but willing to spend a few bucks if it's on the right one.



The Mac OS has the feature built in. Right click on the image file and select get info or with the file selected use the keyboard shortcut Command I. The more info section will display the exif data.


----------



## CaptainNapalm

Light Guru said:


> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a good exif viewer for MAC OS? Free would be ideal but willing to spend a few bucks if it's on the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mac OS has the feature built in. Right click on the image file and select get info or with the file selected use the keyboard shortcut Command I. The more info section will display the exif data.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip.  It does show everything but I can't seem to see ISO number displayed anywhere.


----------



## Light Guru

CaptainNapalm said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone recommend a good exif viewer for MAC OS? Free would be ideal but willing to spend a few bucks if it's on the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mac OS has the feature built in. Right click on the image file and select get info or with the file selected use the keyboard shortcut Command I. The more info section will display the exif data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.  It does show everything but I can't seem to see ISO number displayed anywhere.
Click to expand...


Hmm your right odd that Apple would leave that out.


----------



## Mully

Preview can give you this info if you look under tools ....show inspector


----------



## judymi

Hello, you can try this photo viewer on Mac. It is free to download.  You can preview all pictures by opening one photo only.


----------

